# Dry rubs



## shmokinmymeat (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi guys 
I'm looking for easy but affective recipes for dry rubs. 
Thanks


----------



## tropics (Jun 8, 2015)

shmokinmymeat said:


> Hi guys
> I'm looking for easy but affective recipes for dry rubs.
> Thanks


Check out Jeffs rubs they are worth the cost and it helps the site stay on line.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/


----------



## shmokinmymeat (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll give them a shot.


----------



## ez pete (Jun 8, 2015)

What kind of meats do you normally cook?

For pork, I agree with Topics - Jeff's rubs are very solid and allow for some tweaks here and there. The Sauce recipe gets rave reviews on ribs when I replace the chili and cayene with chipotle powder.

The easiest rub of all is the "50/50" or Black and White rub. Just coarse Kosher salt and cracked peppercorns, mixed 50/50 - that's all I'll use on beef.


----------



## gary s (Jun 8, 2015)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a hot sunny day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## motsyball (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm curious as to what you all do after you apply the dry rub.  I currently have some chicken soaking in Pops brine that I plan to smoke tomorrow.  Do you immediately put it in the smoker after applying the dry rub?  Or do you rub it with olive oil after you apply the dry rub to help the rub to stick to the meat better and then put it in the smoker?


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 18, 2015)

IME, applying olive oil after the dry rub just moves the rub around.  On pork butts and brisket, I use plain old yellow mustard first, then apply the dry rub.  For chicken, I apply the olive oil then the dry rub.  I do the same for lamb.


----------



## motsyball (Jun 18, 2015)

I also wondered about it because some had noted to pat the meat dry with a paper towel after taking it out of the brine so the skin will get tacky and thus make the rub to stick better and allow the smoke to penetrate the meat better.  However, if you add olive oil or mustard to the surface of the meat wouldn't it remove that tackiness and cover up the skin thus defeating the purpose of patting it dry?


----------



## ez pete (Jun 18, 2015)

motsyball said:


> I'm curious as to what you all do after you apply the dry rub.  I currently have some chicken soaking in Pops brine that I plan to smoke tomorrow.  Do you immediately put it in the smoker after applying the dry rub?  Or do you rub it with olive oil after you apply the dry rub to help the rub to stick to the meat better and then put it in the smoker?


It depends on how far in advance I'm rubbing the meat down. If it's getting wrapped and thrown back in the fridge overnight before cooking, I don't really do anything, just rub it, wrap it, and let it rest.

If I'm cooking right after, I use a bit of oil first, then rub, then let it sit while I get the fire started and the pit going.

Do be aware that if you've brined a head of time, go easy on any salt in the rub.


----------



## joe black (Jun 18, 2015)

Ditto on Jeff's rub and sauce for pork.  A good rub for beef is SPOG (salt, pepper, onion and garlic).  As a binder, I use mustard for pork, EVOO for beef and for chicken I put butter under the skin with rub and a light coat of mayonaise on the skin to crisp it up.  There are just as many rubs and sauces as there are people smoking.  Keep searching the sites and experimenting.  Everything is subject to taste.  My wife and I even have different tastes where pork is concerned.  Good luck and keep smoking,  Joe


----------



## tropics (Jun 18, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Ditto on Jeff's rub and sauce for pork. A good rub for beef is SPOG (salt, pepper, onion and garlic). As a binder, I use mustard for pork, EVOO for beef and for chicken I put butter under the skin with rub and a light coat of mayonaise on the skin to crisp it up. There are just as many rubs and sauces as there are people smoking. Keep searching the sites and experimenting. Everything is subject to taste. My wife and I even have different tastes where pork is concerned. Good luck and keep smoking, Joe


Joe I have been using Mayo on Turkeys for years, it not only helps crisp the skin,but makes it almost impossible to over cook.Left my daughter watching one time come home 195* IT still moist.

Richie


----------



## heymirth (Jul 9, 2015)

I bought some ribs from Meat Church and they have been awesome so far.   They had a great Fathers Day Special


----------



## detroitdad (Jan 5, 2017)

I almost always use a dry rub over a sauce. I keep a batch of this on hand. I mostly use if for Pork Butts and Chicken.

2TBs Kosher salt

2TBs Black Pepper

2tsp Cayenne pepper

3 TBS of Brown sugar

1 Tbs of Ground Cumin

2 sp Ground Allspice

2 TBS Chili powder

3 TBS of Paprika

2 sp garlic powder

1 tsp dry mustard.

I fill up a couple of old spice containers and use it as needed.

If anyone else has any dry rubs that are a little bit different I'd like to hear about them (I do know that most of them contain similar ingredients). Nonetheless I'd like to see what you use .

Thanks,

B


----------

